# is 2018 a bad year to buy?



## muniorbust (Jul 6, 2021)

I've been shopping for a used compact sedan and twice I was close to pulling the trigger just before finding some big issue in the model/year.
Ford Focus...lots of transmission issues
Hyundai Elantra... class action lawsuits for engine ticking issue

Are there any negative trends with a 2018 Sentra SV?
Thanks for any insight


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The only real problems we see with Sentras are the radars (they're exposed in the bumper skirt) and the same no-maintenance transmission failures you see with any CVT tranny. If you're looking at one with high miles, insist on transmission maintenance records. For 60K or under, get the tranny fluid changed the minute you buy it. It should be changed every 30K, and if you live in a hot climate or a hilly/mountainous area then a transmission cooler is very advisable.


----------



## Ulvelory (Feb 22, 2021)

Before buying a car, study the dimensions. Successful towing of the car depends on the dimensions of the car and the turning radius. The car has a front overhang, that is, the distance from the axis of the front wheels to the end of the front bumper. In general, this topic is covered in more detail on the turningradius service. When choosing a car, you need to know the turning radius.


----------

